# Friction burn?



## tag60 (Apr 27, 2015)

Doc is calling this a burn and assigning a burn code, but this would be a friction burn, correct?

Pt seen in office visit as followup from ER, complaining of burn on right forearm s/p MVA 8 days ago. Burn was sustained due to airbag being deployed. Pt is concerned about infection because area is redder and itchy. No fevers.

Skin exam shows a 4 x 3 cm superficial open healing wound s/p burn. Area erythematous, tender. No discharge from area, no increased heat, no bullae or vesicles present.

DX (per provider): Burn (949.0), with developing secondary infection.

Plan: Continue with Silvadene. Apply polysporin to affected area. Rx for Keflex given.

Would I be correct to code as 913.1, Abrasion or friction burn of forearm, infected...? 

I think that covers it, but I want to be sure. Burn codes themselves are for thermal burns from a heat source, correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes your code choice matches the documentation.  The provider chose an unspecified burn code which does not match the note.


----------

